# 3 Season porch.



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

What is a 3 season porch? Like a sunroom?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

erics37 said:


> What is a 3 season porch? Like a sunroom?


Id guess something used in the spring summer fall.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Edrick said:


> Id guess something used in the spring summer fall.


Thanks for the clarification 

I kind of meant like, what is the layout/structure/architecture of the room?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Anyway if it's a sunroom or something similar then it falls under AFCI requirements in 210.12.

Also, receptacle layout needs to comply with the outlet requirements in 210.52(A).


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

The last one I did was foam insulated metal-clad partitions. I used wiremold and UF cable, IIRC.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Not really living space for *normal* people.. I would say no..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Thanks for the clarification
> 
> I kind of meant like, what is the layout/structure/architecture of the room?


I usually associate them with pre-fab construction. They aren't stick built on site and are much cheaper than traditional construction.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

erics37 said:


> What is a 3 season porch? Like a sunroom?



Ya, pretty much. A room with no heat, more like an enclosed porch.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Not really living space for *normal* people.. I would say no..


Doofus, what do you mean by that? :blink:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Doofus, what do you mean by that? :blink:


He's trying to pretend he's a normal person.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Doofus, what do you mean by that? :blink:


GO AWAY TROLL..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

erics37 said:


> He's trying to pretend he's a normal person.


Like _you_ should talk..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> GO AWAY TROLL..


So you're not going to answer the question? Normal people don't have sunrooms? And therefore they don't need to be wired to code? :001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Funny stuff.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Anyway if it's a sunroom or something similar then it falls under AFCI requirements in 210.12.
> 
> Also, receptacle layout needs to comply with the outlet requirements in 210.52(A).


What is a sun room and would they have such a room where you live?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> What is a 3 season porch? Like a sunroom?


I have no idea what Peter is describing but to me a three season porch is a porch that is enclosed with screens for the summer with windows that can be hung over them for spring and fall use.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The three seasons.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I have no idea what Peter is describing


I was talking about wiring one of these: http://www.championwindow.com/patiorooms/


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> Like _you_ should talk..


Wanna see where I keep all the body parts?











BBQ said:


> What is a sun room and would they have such a room where you live?


We're really pompous here, we call them a "conservatory" :laughing:

Professor Plum in the Conservatory with the lead pipe.


----------

